# Worst Breath....ever!!



## Riggins (Oct 1, 2010)

I know dog breath is never great, but what Riggs has is not typical. His teeth are just now starting to fall out at 5 months and I"m thinking the open pockets from his teeth are the culprit. For two weeks now I've been smelling a fishy metalic odor that is unberable to be around. :-X Is this typical? 

I've started brushing his teeth everyday now, but this only a fractional help. Any tips?


----------



## Keneomac (Oct 12, 2010)

He most likely needs something hard to chew on each day. We give Darwin a Large Milkbone each night when he gets into his crate and give him marrow bones to chew on every couple of weeks. I believe nylabone has a cleaning mint bone Darwin also liked.


----------



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

you will find when he is loosing his teeth his breath will STINK! it's because his mouth effectively contains, rotting teeth, dried blood, food remains etc etc.

Don't worry too much - this will soon pass and he'll have puppy fresh breath again 

I found there's not a lot you can do to make it any better.


----------



## Riggins (Oct 1, 2010)

Chestersmum, 

Thank you for your input. I figured that was the case, but wanted to make sure that it was normal for what I was smelling. His teeth are popping out every time I turn around. 4 of them them in the past two days.


----------



## tiggers mum (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep, they're right, theres not a lot you can do about it apart from sit well away from the open jaws !!! or nickname him Clifford after the listerine dragon ?!


----------

